# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Nubian Dairy Goats

## Tami/TX

I raise and enjoy Nubian dairy goats. I have over 20 does (the term "Nanny" is derogatory) and 1 buck (never have had a "billy"!) at the present time. I just bought a new buckling with some NICE blood lines. Need to decide if I am keeping any of this years bucklings and which ones we are putting into the freezer or canning jar.

This year, due to our extremely wet spring, we had a real rough time with parasites. I trim hooves for two Boer goat herds and they not only had a bad worm season but lost several goats to other causes (like over feeding). Did any other goat folks here have abnormal problems this year?

During the 13 years that I have been raising goat I have drank a lot of goat milk. We had a separator (until a fire) and made a LOT of butter (for those that do not know...... goat milk has smaller fat molecules which do not rise as readily as cow milk). Have also made cheese and soap.

I have entertained thoughts of adding a 2nd breed. Have been thinking of Oberhalsi.

----------


## madmax

Mom brought a goat home to the farm once.  Dad walked out to leave for work and the goat was standing on his Caddy.

No more goats.

----------


## 1stimestar

We had Nubians growing up.  My mom sold the milk and we made a lot of cheese.  Yummy!

----------


## nell67

We had Nubians growing up also, goat milk is much more like human milk and easier to digest than cows milk, so when my mom had serious heartburn while pregnant her doc recommended goats milk, the price in the store of a tiny container of goats milk sent us on the look out for a milking goat, which started a favorite past time for me as a teen, and that was touring the tri-state area showing goats.

 There was no such thing as "meat" goat breeds in the US at the time, just dairy. Meat breeds (well Boers anyway)have only been over here since the 90's.

----------


## Tami/TX

> Mom brought a goat home to the farm once.  Dad walked out to leave for work and the goat was standing on his Caddy.
> 
> No more goats.


Goats like to get up on things. Big rule for them....... The more expensive the better! Most vehicles here are to tall (pickup or better). Most expensive? The 18-wheeler.  :Smile:

----------


## Tami/TX

> There was no such thing as "meat" goat breeds in the US at the time, just dairy. Meat breeds (well Boers anyway)have only been over here since the 90's.


And now there are Boers all over. Lot's of "scrub" ones that folks have to get property tax reductions, and then the expensive ones.

----------


## LowKey

You asked about adding a second breed. Does that cause problems if you want to sell them down the road? Can you keep em separated? 

I've never raised goats but used to care for a neighbors "pet" wether. Not sure what breed he was but was tall enough to look me in the eye (yeah I'm only 5'-4" but still...) and he was smart enough to get out of whatever pen they built for him if he cared to get out. Sure loved the wild multiflora roses that grew like weeds on their back fence. Was a sucker for molasses oats too (like my grandpa's horse) so could always get him back to the barn in the evening.

Sure do wish I could get a couple pygmy milking goats. Do you think I could convince the neighborhood association that they are just funny looking dogs? That milking part though might get me in trouble there.

----------


## Rick

There is a clause in our association rules that says, "No farm animal may be kept on property, especially Rick." I mean, come on, that's not right.

----------


## LowKey

Yeah, that Rick-type farm animal sure is nasty.
They worry about run-off into the lake... My neighbor has a St. Bernard dog, along with several labs and german shepherds up and down the street. Most of the houses have lush chemical-green lawns on the lakefront. Not to mention the flocks of Canada geese... And they're worried about a couple tiny goats?
(We won't tell them about the pickup truck load of cow manure I trench into my garden every spring...)

----------


## Rick

'Zactly...

----------


## Tami/TX

> You asked about adding a second breed. Does that cause problems if you want to sell them down the road? Can you keep em separated?


Excellent question, LowKey! Depending upon management (and escapes) it could! Being I milk my goats and that they are registered, I don't let bucks run with does. Permitting bucks to run with does can cause off tasting milk. When bucks are in rut (breeding season) they can stink. And STINK bad! Even with one buck, I prefer not to let the genders run together so I can plan when to dry off lactating does. So........ with the separation of the genders (given no buck(s) escape there pen), this would not cause a problem.

Sounds as if we are about the same height. And yes, goats do listen to there stomachs.

If you were to get some of the small milk goats, you would be better off with Nigerian Dwarfs (recognized as a dairy goat by the breed associations) instead of a pygmy. Sadly, many neighborhood associations, home owner associates, towns and so forth frown upon small livestock. What they do not know is that does and wethers do not smell any more than a dog! Does can be taken for "dates". Hens are fairly quiet (can understand the no rooster part in many towns). Rabbits as well are relatively order free and are very quiet!

----------


## Tami/TX

> There is a clause in our association rules that says, "No farm animal may be kept on property, especially Rick." I mean, come on, that's not right.


Darn. I'd be spitting mad if I were you! You are right. That just ain't right!!!!!!!! Why I am very thankful to be in an unincorporated area of the county. When I first moved here, only "permit" or inspection I needed was septic. Now, we are supposed to register our water wells. Yea................ so they know where it is when they want to cement them all in (like some towns in this area have done!).

----------


## madmax

I actually like goats.  Something about their eyes...

My buddy just got chickens... in town.  His Dad has Alzheimers and goes out to watch the chickens for hours.

----------


## hayshaker

tami for worms try diotomaceous earth just make sure to mix it with something wet so they dont breathe it 
bad for lungs but great for for a intestinal clenser be it human or animal.

----------


## LowKey

Pygmy goats, my bad. I guess not all small goats aren't "pygmies."
Yeah, I've been eyeing the Nigerian Dwarfs. 
They may be a little too big though. The African Pygmy is smaller and I'm kinda fond of the agouti brown coloring and brown eyes. Blue-eyed goats are kinda freaky-looking. That big old wether I cared for was agouti brown with a black stripe down his back and almost black eyes. Looked like a great big deer. Sure glad he didn't have his horns. Knocked me on my aff a few times with a head butt.

Hens not allowed. No idea why with all the geese in the lake.
Rabbits "as pets" are allowed but no more than 2... I guess one could plead ignorance. I only bought two, now have 10... no idea how that happened....

----------


## Ralph Rotten

Nothing wrong with Nubians.  I'm told they are the best milk givers.  Ours always put out more milk than we could drink.

----------


## TXyakr

Unfortunately I don't have the time or space for goats now but when I lived in East Texas I purchased raw goat's milk from a colleague at work. We just rotated bottles in the refrigerator at the office. A guy I met at a Texas group campout told me that the legal way to sell raw goat milk and cheese in Texas was for someone like me to buy a part of or a whole goat from someone local and have them "raise" it for me then I drive out there and collect the milk from them several times a week. I have not looked into this yet. My wife and kids drink organic cow's milk which I don't digest well, partly due to the ultra pasteurization but also the fats in it. So I have just been using Almond milk in breakfast cereals, but don't enjoy drinking it alone like I do goat's milk.

As a kid for several years we had about 30 head of dairy cattle that I helped with, but we only did the minimal amount of pasteurization and drank most of it within about 24 hours. This cow's milk sold in super markets today is just not the same, even the premium stuff. The "organic" milk at Walmart is almost about to expire, I avoid that like the plague!

Edit: Latte Da Dairy sells their goat's cheese through some local markets in the DFW area and another place sales raw cow's milk but I have not yet been able to find raw goat's milk in the North TX/DFW area on a regular basis. Texasrealmilk dot org and the goat associations may have more info I should probably try to contact them more directly.

This link explains how the goat/cow shares typically works:
http://www.zenubi.com/Shares.html

----------


## Tami/TX

> I actually like goats.  Something about their eyes...
> 
> My buddy just got chickens... in town.  His Dad has Alzheimers and goes out to watch the chickens for hours.


I have seen this with chickens! Folks surprised at there characters!

----------


## Tami/TX

> tami for worms try diotomaceous earth just make sure to mix it with something wet so they dont breathe it 
> bad for lungs but great for for a intestinal clenser be it human or animal.


We have been using D/E for years. Full of trace minerals. We call it "goat coke"...... Mix it with there feed. Have had no troubles with lungs. We have taken it as well. However, have to feed HEAVY to take care of worms, it seems.

----------


## Tami/TX

> when I lived in East Texas I purchased raw goat's milk from a colleague at work. 
> 
> A guy I met at a Texas group campout told me that the legal way to sell raw goat milk and cheese in Texas was for someone like me to buy a part of or a whole goat.......
> 
> My wife and kids drink organic cow's milk which I don't digest well, partly due to the ultra pasteurization but also the fats in it. 
> 
> As a kid for several years we had about 30 head of dairy cattle that I helped with, but we only did the minimal amount of pasteurization and drank most of it within about 24 hours. 
> 
> Edit: Latte Da Dairy sells their goat's cheese through some local markets in the DFW 
> ...


I did some cutting! Yes, we drink the milk raw. Even minimal pasteurization can turn real milk into junk!  :Smile:  Kills heat sensitive vitamins. You are right about pasteurization being not so great. Turns LactASE into Lactose......... Also other factors linked negatively with pasteurization (autism, cancer) and homogenization (diabetis, cholesterol, obesity.....). Also, broke up fat cells harder to digest. You are also right that cows milk has larger fat molecules. A lot of folks who cannot drink most store milk can drink raw. Some who cannot drink cow milk can drink goat!

As to raw milk sales in TX...... They are legal if one is Grade A ($$$$$$$$$). Most folks go herd share or other routes. I have dealt with RealMilk. com before. Sadly, a lot of potential producers do not list there because the state sometimes trolls there.  :Frown: 

Funny you should mention Latte Da...... (they are close to me and they also show a lot......) My current buck has some of that herd's breeding. And, some of my herd traces back to the Zenubi herd as well!  :Smile:

----------


## TXyakr

That makes sense TAMI. I would try to buy directly from you if I was within about 30 minutes drive or went in your direction on a regular basis, but I do not. I'll PM you and see if you know anyone closer to me, it now makes more sense why y'all don't advertise as much online. I will try to line up a gallon/week starting next spring when the Does start producing, unless someone still has some available now. Unfortunately my wife and kid's only drink 1% "organic" cow's milk. Trying to explain to them the irony of skimming fat off Jersey milk, or low quality of Holstein is pointless. My Dad's friends and relatives in Canada are Dairy people, they explain it well and in frightening ways because some produce for large distributers and know how crazy it is.

We had D-Cattle and Water Buffalo in tropical Brazil just to introduce to indigenous people who lost many babies and small kids due to lack of nutrition but all the parasites there make it very difficult. Water buffalo are low production and the worst tasting milk and cheese I have ever had, even the meat tastes very bland like the dairy. Nothing good comes easily.

I trust individuals who have good quality control of their process far more than over worked and underfunded Government inspectors who are under pressure to "catch" people violating paper rules. This has been brought to our attention with Blue Bell Ice Cream (Listeria) and Peanut Corporation of America's salmonella problems. Similar to campers who have top quality water purification systems but don't use them correctly and get sick.

----------


## Tami/TX

TXyakr......... I can tell you are down to earth in many ways. I know folks that drive an hour or more for there milk. I freeze a lot for some of these folks that like to make the trip only 1X/month.

Taking the fat out of the milk is not decent! Leaves just the milk sugar. Also makes it a lot lower in a lot other nutrients, including protein and Vitamin D3...... Oh wait...... pasteurization kills off the D3 and then "they" add D2...... which is also harder for your system!

I also find that a lot of folks who feel that they must have ultra sterilized groceries tend to get ill quicker. Same thing for folks that feel they need to live in sanitized surroundings all the time. If ones immune system gets worked on a daily basis, it tends to be healthier! <G>

----------


## Tami/TX

Oh...... TXyakr...... you mentioned sending me a PM. If that is here within this forum, please help me through finding it upon you doing so! I am fairly new here. <GGG>

----------


## TXyakr

> Oh...... TXyakr...... you mentioned sending me a PM. If that is here within this forum, please help me through finding it upon you doing so! I am fairly new here. <GGG>


Just click on your name "Tami/TX" highlighted in green in left hand column then "Private Messages" with icon of envelope. This is simplest method. I may be out your way soon, but next March/April more regularly. I typically go to Lake Grapevine regularly and like to drive up north of FW some but things have changed recently (flooding), not been to Denton (County) in a while. Half gallons frozen in plastic bags or something like that would be great. In winter I am fine with whatever I can get even almond milk. BTW the master gardener and 4H programs in Denton County are very good, they are common sense folks. Dallas is a bit... ha ha ha no comment.

----------


## Tami/TX

Actually, I'm in Wise County.

----------


## hayshaker

we had a nubian used the milk for soap cereal coffee and cheese like that.

----------


## Tootsiepop254

Tami I just bought an Oberhalsi and an Alpine.  I love them! The alpine is a first fresher so we'll see... If you do get an Oberhasli, get her young. Mine is adult and did not react to the change in life well. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tami/TX

Are these among your first goats? I have had goats steady since 2002......... I have one doe that was born into the "Truckin' Blues herd in 2003.......... Yup......... She will be 13 years of age next month and born here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have gotten older goats. Yes, they do take a bit more to intergrate. At present, I am at about 50 goats....... WAIT......... Add the 8 bottle babies (well, no bucket babies.......) with probably another 20+ to come! Back in the 70's my folks bought a couple of Nubians. One was in milk. I remember how sweet her milk was for the first milking. After that....... YUCK. I know why now....... to much bitter browse! Since 2002, however, I have been drinking RAW goat milk. 

If these are your first goats............ Welcome to the goat world!  :Smile: 




> Tami I just bought an Oberhalsi and an Alpine.  I love them! The alpine is a first fresher so we'll see... If you do get an Oberhasli, get her young. Mine is adult and did not react to the change in life well. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tootsiepop254

> Are these among your first goats? I have had goats steady since 2002......... I have one doe that was born into the "Truckin' Blues herd in 2003.......... Yup......... She will be 13 years of age next month and born here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have gotten older goats. Yes, they do take a bit more to intergrate. At present, I am at about 50 goats....... WAIT......... Add the 8 bottle babies (well, no bucket babies.......) with probably another 20+ to come! Back in the 70's my folks bought a couple of Nubians. One was in milk. I remember how sweet her milk was for the first milking. After that....... YUCK. I know why now....... to much bitter browse! Since 2002, however, I have been drinking RAW goat milk. 
> 
> If these are your first goats............ Welcome to the goat world!


Wow! 13! I had LaManchas, oh... 20 years ago? Lol I loved them! This is my first foray into official goating lol and thanks!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

Heck, I was a lot older than that before I was called an old goat. 13 Pffffft.

----------


## Tami/TX

Rick........ If I felt I could, I would hand you dunce cap and send you to the corner! LOL




> Heck, I was a lot older than that before I was called an old goat. 13 Pffffft.

----------

